# Modding cheap bass - help appreciated :)



## Pezshreds (May 19, 2013)

Hey dudes, I'm quite new to here.
I've decided I'm going to mod my bass to see if I can make it look, feel, play and sound better 

The bass itself is quite shit haha. It's a 4 string montery bass (No idea on the model or age), the pups sound like the bass is farting, and the look of the bass just screams cheap.

I'm using this as a practice, so constructive criticism is most definitely welcome 
I bought the bass for a works burger and a beer from grilld, so it cost me around $18 haha.

The plan is to sand the body away and have natural wood colour.
If I sand it back and the wood is gross, I'll stain the body black, but not too dark.
Still considering what pups, bridge and tuners to get, but I'm hoping you guys will help me out.
I'm going to stain the fretboard black, and have the bass tuned around drop A#.

I'm going to be starting this project this weekend, so pictures will be up next monday.

For now, I'd be super appreciative if you guys started helping me with options for the bridge, machine heads and pups 

I hope this project ends up looking cool, even if it doesn't, I only paid $18 for the bass haha.

Cheers guys!
-Pez


----------



## JoshBassistCT (May 19, 2013)

Do you have pics of the bass? That may help. for a 4 string bridge your best bet is to go Hipshot or Badass, Tuners I would go Hipshot or Sperzel. You're going to want to check the millimeter width of the tuner holes in the headstock. As for the pickups what style are they? Their are plenty of brands that can sound good on a 4 string. Do you plan on modding it to be Active or Passive? Style of music you will be using it for?


----------



## Pezshreds (May 20, 2013)

At the moment no pics yet, it's packed away until I can get to it 
It's seriously a bit of a hunk of junk, but I'm hoping with some elbow grease, some new hardware and a nice set of passive pickups I'll have it sounding like a beast.
I'll be taking it apart on Saturday and giving her a sand, so I'll measure the tuner holes then.
I'm not sure if it's worth doing up or not, but the neck actually feels quite playable, and I really want to have a go at modding something.
I'll get pics up asap!
Also thanks for your advice, will start browsing once I have measurements


----------



## Pezshreds (May 20, 2013)

JoshBassistCT said:


> Style of music you will be using it for?


Sorry, missed that one haha.
Will be mainly used for metal (low tunings A#/G#) and for any random projects that I have come record at the studio, which would usually just be sort of chill acoustic bands that want a drum machine or some bass.
To give you an idea, sample is here on the different types of tracks it will be for
www.facebook.com/APStudiosMelb


----------



## Bleach31 (May 20, 2013)

What style of pickups does it currently have? (Ex. P-bass, J-bass, etc.) Realize Josh asked, but I think you missed that one.


----------



## Pezshreds (May 20, 2013)

Bleach31 said:


> What style of pickups does it currently have? (Ex. P-bass, J-bass, etc.) Realize Josh asked, but I think you missed that one.


From memory I can't remember 
Sorry I'm useless atm, I bought it for the burger and beer, had a play, decided it was crap, then chucked it in storage.
I'll try pull it out and get some pictures of it either tonight or sometime this week so you guys can check it out. Should be a fun little project ^_^
Hopefully it yeilds decent results


----------



## Pezshreds (May 20, 2013)

Okay, so I managed to get the bass out of hiding.
Pics are here
















It should be a really fun project for my first mod 
Starting sanding this weekend, hopefully I can pick up some dye from somewhere too!
I only expect to have the back and front sanded this weekend though.


----------



## Pezshreds (May 20, 2013)

I'm also expecting quite an ugly underwood haha.
I'm also very bad with picking woods, so once it's sanded I'm sure everyone will help me with what I should do with it


----------



## Mwoit (May 20, 2013)

While you're working on the body, gut out the electronics for new pots and order some good gauge strings too! I would say Circle K but they are pricey.


----------



## Pezshreds (May 20, 2013)

Mwoit said:


> While you're working on the body, gut out the electronics for new pots and order some good gauge strings too! I would say Circle K but they are pricey.



I'd love to dude, sadly at the minute I have to kind of save for everything over time as I'm currently paying rent and saving for a house, hence trying to turn this bass into something half playable haha.


----------



## JoshBassistCT (May 20, 2013)

If you're looking to go a cheap route you can do either Seymour Duncan Bassline Quarter Pounders, or EMG-HZ. Or if you want to go a little bit more expensive and do Bartolinis or Delanos. A good site to check is Bass Pickups | Preamps | Bartolini | Aguilar | Leo Quan Badass Bridge II


----------



## Pezshreds (May 20, 2013)

JoshBassistCT said:


> If you're looking to go a cheap route you can do either Seymour Duncan Bassline Quarter Pounders, or EMG-HZ. Or if you want to go a little bit more expensive and do Bartolinis or Delanos. A good site to check is Bass Pickups | Preamps | Bartolini | Aguilar | Leo Quan Badass Bridge II



Thanks dude! Will check out the site tomorrow.
I've heard many good things about the EMG-HZ, and I kind of need pups that are decent on a budget


----------



## JoshBassistCT (May 20, 2013)

Hey no problem man. Good luck. I can't wait to see how it turns out.


----------



## Pezshreds (May 20, 2013)

JoshBassistCT said:


> Hey no problem man. Good luck. I can't wait to see how it turns out.



Can't say it's going to be anything special since I've literally never done anything like this before haha.
So this will potentially turn into a horror story


----------



## iron blast (May 20, 2013)

As others have suggested go with Emg or Bartolini pups, Gotoh, Schaller, Hipshot, Badass II or bridge and Hipshot Ultralite tuners or their Wilkinson open gear generic version. Ebay is your friend when looking for parts. Honestly you don't have to change the bridge and tuners right away I would spend more on shielding the electronics cavity new high end pots and pups. I would only worry about the tuners if the bass doesn't stay in tune. when upgrading the bridge brass and thicker baseplates usually help with tone. When it comes to parts generic brand doesn't always mean less quality.


----------



## JoshBassistCT (May 20, 2013)

He does have a point. focus more on the electronics than the hardware since that's where the majority or your tone is coming from. As for it being a horror story....you said it only cost you $18 bucks haha if it turns out badly then at least you tried.


----------



## Pezshreds (May 20, 2013)

JoshBassistCT said:


> He does have a point. focus more on the electronics than the hardware since that's where the majority or your tone is coming from. As for it being a horror story....you said it only cost you $18 bucks haha if it turns out badly then at least you tried.


 
Haha yeah dude, definitely a cheap project! I also have a bc rich warlock guitar (I was 15 okay!) which will be next after the bass 
Thanks for all the tips guys, definitely going to just focus on getting new pups and pots for now, as it definitely makes sense.
I will more than likely go the emghz's for it as I've heard nothing but good things about them 
Pretty keen to get stuck into this!


----------



## Pezshreds (May 30, 2013)

Okay, so turns out I couldn't start this last weekend because the place I'm modding it (I live in a 2 bedroom unit, and don't have a shed or room for sanding etc) didn't have anyone home for the weekend haha.
So going to be starting this tomorrow if all goes well!
Will give you guys an update as soon as I've started haha.
Will be taking pleeeeeenty of pictures


----------



## knuckle_head (May 31, 2013)

Electronics mod - go passive with dedicated volume to each pickup and do a stacked tone knob. On the top one solder in a .01 cap and on the bottom one solder in a .047/.05 or .1 cap. You may get more out of the pickups you have and not need to replace them straight off.

The .01 will deal with high trebles, and when used in conjunction with the larger cap gives you alot of options. Handy and effective mostly with the Jazz pup . . .


----------



## Pezshreds (Jun 2, 2013)

Well so far today I've done the frets with some steel wool which made them shine nicely 
Just started sanding and the wood isn't as gross as what I thought haha. 
Currently I'm waiting for the battery for the sander to charge. 
Pics will be up later tonight  
I've taken sooooo many haha


----------



## Pezshreds (Jun 3, 2013)

Okay, so I'm running in to a shit load of issues trying to get all the photos I took off my phone on to my computer (I reinstalled windows, and didn't download itunes, started downloading it last night though.)
But, I still have some pictures of the top!
The sander I was using is about 10 years old, and the 5 batteries I had weren't charging right, so I only got the top and a little of the bottom done.
I gutted everything out of the bass and taped the frets and used the steel wool. That stuff is absolutely incredible at cleaning up the frets (which I'm sure you all know, but I'm new to this haha).
The top was done with an electric sander using 80 grit, and the wood isn't as bad as what I thought I was going to have.
Sorry that it's a combined picture, it's all I could get off my phone for now





More pics to come once I get my phone working again haha.
Will be heading back this Saturday to see what more I can get done


----------



## FermentedAndOffal (Jun 5, 2013)

Well, that wood wasn't as horrible as i thought. I would still stain it darker, though. Like rosewood-dark.

Great seeing someone doing what i'm currently TRYING to do with my Yamaha erg 121. Only have the top sanded, because i have painted it before, so i have TWICE the paint to go through.

And i'm doing it by hand, yeah.

Looking forward to seeing more of this c:


----------



## JoshBassistCT (Jun 5, 2013)

I just picked up a 70s Memphis P Bass, totally about to refinish it and such. Glad the wood underneath isn't too bad on yours. Mine is water logged.


----------



## Pezshreds (Jun 5, 2013)

FermentedAndOffal said:


> Only have the top sanded, because i have painted it before, so i have TWICE the paint to go through.
> 
> And i'm doing it by hand, yeah.


 
Dude, you poor bastard haha. Yeah I'm pretty happy the wood isn't overly bad.
Hopefully I don't have so many issues with the sander this saturday. I can only work on it this Saturday, because I've got a bloke coming in to the studio to record a couple of tracks for his solo project.
I keep forgetting to get the phone hooked up and get more pictures haha.



JoshBassistCT said:


> I just picked up a 70s Memphis P Bass, totally about to refinish it and such. Glad the wood underneath isn't too bad on yours. Mine is water logged.


 
Pics dude! That sucks yours is waterlogged man 

I was thinking a dark black stain on this one, reckon that will look alright?


----------



## Pezshreds (Jun 6, 2013)

Also there's some marks on the fretboard guys. Like someone has taken a clamp and clamped the top string to the fretboard. How do I sand that out or make it better? Will I .... the fretboard if I try get these marks out? Bottom left hand corner




Also this was after using steel wool


----------



## HaMMerHeD (Jun 6, 2013)

Looks like ordinary roundwound marring from string bending. If it bothers you, sand it out. But I wouldn't do it if I were you.


The body wood looks alder-ish to me. 

Pickups:
Amazon.com: EMG PJHZ Set Passive Three Pickup Set for Bass, Black: Musical Instruments

I am building a 5-string right now, and I put some EMG 40HZ humbuckers in it. I love it. Sounds great with Circle K strings. The low B rings like a church bell. EMG doesn't get much love from guitarists, but they really do make great bass pickups.

The best price on good quality tuners that I have found is Carvin. (Carvin.com : C4B CARVIN PREMIUM 2 X 2 BASS TUNERS - BLACK) $44 for a 2+2 set.

As for shipping any of this shit to Australia...I have no idea.


----------



## Pezshreds (Jun 6, 2013)

HaMMerHeD said:


> Looks like ordinary roundwound marring from string bending. If it bothers you, sand it out. But I wouldn't do it if I were you.
> 
> 
> The body wood looks alder-ish to me.
> ...


 
Even though I'm a guitarist I actually really like emgs haha. Have had them pretty much exclusively for the past 7 years haha with a couple of guitars I've owned not having them (LTD H 400, Ibanez S7320 and Ibanez RGA 8) so I'm definitely getting the HZ. That set is also perfect for the bass man, thanks heaps. I'll definitely suss the bass tuners, I haven't actually really had a good look at what hardware I'll be getting yet, but those links helped heaps. Definitely going to get the pickups you suggested 
I'd say it's not going to be cheap via amazon to australia for the pickups haha. Might call around locally to see if I can get any deals around melbourne which I highly doubt I'll get a good deal here. Music gear costs a fortune -.-


----------



## JoshBassistCT (Jun 6, 2013)

Those marks are common. I end up doing that to ALL my basses because I'm a hard player. I don't know how to get it out, so I'm of no help. Maybe a wet wash cloth and a soldering iron?


----------



## Pezshreds (Jun 6, 2013)

JoshBassistCT said:


> Those marks are common. I end up doing that to ALL my basses because I'm a hard player. I don't know how to get it out, so I'm of no help. Maybe a wet wash cloth and a soldering iron?


 
I might just leave it for character 
I think there might be some dings in the back of the neck though, what would be the best course of action getting those out? Would I need to sand and recoat the neck? Or should I just leave it for character?
Even though this will be cheap etc, I'm hoping to get the best sound possible for studio bass when I have clients with no bass, and I'd ultimately like to use it as a spare or an additional bass (I use 2 tunings live, so once I find a bassist if they only have one bass they can use mine) so hopefully I don't stuff anything up haha.


----------



## Pezshreds (Jun 7, 2013)

Alright so finally got my iphone bullshit worked out, so here's some more higher res pictures of everything 
PS. I wasn't kidding when I said I'd take photos of everything (of the photos I'm uploading, I deleted about 10 haha)
This is the bass taken apart with most of the tools I was going to be using 




The back of the bass




The control cavity which they did an astounding job of 




The fretboard prior to steel wooling it (waiting for the sanders battery to charge)




Nice and shiny 




Top prior to sanding




Battery died, progress so far




The sick 10 year old sander I got to use which reminds me so much of an iron haha




Montage of the work station It was cold that day 




Top full




Different blurry angle 




Not even sure what this wood is haha




Another close up




So I wasn't joking saying I'd be taking so many photos which is probably unnecessary, but this is my first mod.

Hopefully I have some more for you guys this weekend if the sander is feeling up to charging


----------



## HaMMerHeD (Jun 7, 2013)

The color and grain look a little like alder, but those flecks are interesting. I usually see that in quartersawn Oak, and in much greater density.

Any chance that the body is plywood? I see a lot of plywood topped with oak veneers. The grain doesn't look like Oak, though....so, it's a mystery.


----------



## Pezshreds (Jun 8, 2013)

HaMMerHeD said:


> The color and grain look a little like alder, but those flecks are interesting. I usually see that in quartersawn Oak, and in much greater density.
> 
> Any chance that the body is plywood? I see a lot of plywood topped with oak veneers. The grain doesn't look like Oak, though....so, it's a mystery.



No idea man, will find out when I sand the back and sides


----------



## Yo_Wattup (Jun 8, 2013)

Is that not basswood?


----------



## HaMMerHeD (Jun 8, 2013)

Could be basswood....but the color doesn't look like any basswood I've ever used, and basswood doesn't generally have grain that is quite so pronounced.


I think it might be Agathis...


----------



## Dionysian (Jun 8, 2013)

HaMMerHeD said:


> Could be basswood....but the color doesn't look like any basswood I've ever used, and basswood doesn't generally have grain that is quite so pronounced.
> 
> 
> I think it might be Agathis...



Agathis is pretty common in low-grade instruments, so that would make sense. I remember my first guitar, an LTD EX-260, had an agathis body.


----------



## HaMMerHeD (Jun 8, 2013)

Eskil Rask said:


> Agathis is pretty common in low-grade instruments, so that would make sense. I remember my first guitar, an LTD EX-260, had an agathis body.



Yep. Most of the low-end Ibanez basses are agathis.


----------



## Pezshreds (Jun 8, 2013)

Agathis sounds like a winner haha.
Thanks for your help dudes, at least I'm fairly certain what wood I've got now haha.
No sanding this weekend  In the studio recording for the weekend. Will try bust out some work next weekend though


----------

